# LaRayds Hearse Club Show



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 6, 2008)

I WAS THINKING ABOUT PUTTING AN AD ON CRAIGSLIST TO SEE IF i COULD GET SOMEONE TO PARK THERE HEARSE AT MY HOUSE FOR HALLOWEEN. I THINK IT WOULD GO PRETTY GOOD WITH THE CEMETERY.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Hearse Club!? Now that's something I wouldn't mind getting into! Be a whole lot different than Military Vehicle Club. Don't get me wrong, those can be fun too, but I want something....more my style!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I found more photos from someone else. Link below picture.











Unearthed 2009 pictures by andy0911 - Photobucket


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

Mark,
these are awesome... Someday when the kids are all growed up I am going to finally have one.....
(yea uh,huh probably for my funeral )
thx for posting


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

moonstarling61 said:


> Mark,
> these are awesome... Someday when the kids are all growed up I am going to finally have one.....
> (yea uh,huh probably for my funeral )
> thx for posting


It will be harder for you to get a date driving in one of those. LOL


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow thanks for all the pictures, looks like a ton of fun!!


----------

